# ford 4000 steering problem



## whip (May 21, 2021)

Hello i have a 1969 ford 4000 3 cyl. it has broken the drag link twice it has the power assist power steering. I am wondering if the drag link is the correct length does anyone have one that they could give me the correct length. I can turn the steering wheel five complete turns wondering if that is correct when i measure the stroke of the drag link it seems to have about five inches to much where it would be pushing past the turning limits. Any help resolving this problem would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

whip said:


> Hello i have a 1969 ford 4000 3 cyl. it has broken the drag link twice it has the power assist power steering. I am wondering if the drag link is the correct length does anyone have one that they could give me the correct length. I can turn the steering wheel five complete turns wondering if that is correct when i measure the stroke of the drag link it seems to have about five inches to much where it would be pushing past the turning limits. Any help resolving this problem would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Hello Whip, welcome to the forum.

Does your tractor have two power steering cylinders or just one? There is a threaded end section on the drag link that allows you to shorten the length, if you find it is too long. 

There are three sets of numbers to identify your tractor on a flat spot just above and behind the starter. Find those numbers and post them here. We need these numbers to find the correct drag link part number. 

I checked my 3600 tractor and found that it takes 4 complete turns of the steering wheel to turn from lock to lock. So, I think your 5 turns with a different system is probably OK.


----------



## whip (May 21, 2021)

D


sixbales said:


> Hello Whip, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Does your tractor have two power steering cylinders or just one? There is a threaded end section on the drag link that allows you to shorten the length, if you find it is too long.
> 
> ...


Hello sixbales thanks for the reply. It has one cylinder on the left side I believe this to be a factory power assist power steering unit from pictures of other tractors that I have seen.I removed the side cover on the steering unit and everything looks normal there. With drag link removed from short front end section and wheels turned to max left and steering wheel turned to max left the end of the drag link is centered over the ball joint. With the wheels turned to max right and steering wheel turned to max right the draglink end is 5inches back from ball joint.thus my 5inch to much stroke determination.The tractor#s are D1014C, 9K15, B875258. Thanks for any Help with this problem. Whip.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Does the attached power steering parts diagram fit your Ford 4000 tractor:









New Holland 4000 - SERIES - 3 CYL TRACTOR(01/65 - 12/74) Parts


New Holland 4000 - SERIES - 3 CYL TRACTOR(01/65 - 12/74) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Whip,
The parts diagrams are difficult to understand. Attached is a picture of a Ford 4000 in salvage at Mid South Tractor Salvage. If this looks like your setup, you might call them and ask them to measure the drag link for you.



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/dismantled-machines/20132189/ford-4000





https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/dismantled-machines/31763247/ford-4000


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I do not know if I have misunderstood something, but you compare the end-to-end for the steering gear box to the end-to-end for the spindles? That is two different things.

Position the front wheels straight.
The arm from the steering box should now be vertical.
If not, remove the drag link ball joint from the spindle arm.
Adjust the length of the drag link, so the arm from the steering box is vertical.
If the drag link cannot be adjusted to proper length, it is the wrong drag link.

The end stops at the spindles give the end-to-end restriction.

If the width of the front axle has been changed, a new adjustment is needed.


----------



## whip (May 21, 2021)

Hacke said:


> I do not know if I have misunderstood something, but you compare the end-to-end for the steering gear box to the end-to-end for the spindles? That is two different things.
> 
> Position the front wheels straight.
> The arm from the steering box should now be vertical.
> ...


Thanks everyone Harvey it looks like it should be part #2 Sixbales yes that looks the same as my setup I will try giving them a call Hack I understand what you are saying I just thought that with the spindle stops hitting before the cylinder stops in either direction that this would put excessive force on the drag link thus causing my problem with the drag link breaking. Any thoughts on this. Thanks.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

whip said:


> Thanks everyone Harvey it looks like it should be part #2 Sixbales yes that looks the same as my setup I will try giving them a call Hack I understand what you are saying I just thought that with the spindle stops hitting before the cylinder stops in either direction that this would put excessive force on the drag link thus causing my problem with the drag link breaking. Any thoughts on this. Thanks.


The cylinder is adding force to the drag link whenever the steering wheel is moved, or a wheel feel a restriction. The force will increase with the resistance from the wheels. At the end stops, the cylinder is not actuated unless you force the steering wheel against the stop. And why would you do that?

I suppose the drag link has not been pulled apart, but it has been broken at compression. You could make a drag link that allows the end stop in the cylinder to stop the motion forward. Then you will have problems with the settings in the other direction, and if the drag link has been destroyed earlier, you will have a bent piston rod instead. Apart from that it is unlikely to be accomplished, an operation like that will only avoid the drag link failure at the end stop. If you are driving in deep mud or in the woods with all its obstacles, you will put the same force to the drag link without having the cylinder stop to protect.

It is better to make sure the equipment is like it is meant to be.

Forget about the drag link, it is not the problem. If something breaks, you are dealing with too high forces. Maximum force is determined by the pressure relief valve in the pump. When the pressure reaches the limit, the oil is directed directly to tank and the parts in the system are protected. The valve should open at 850 psi. You need to test the pressure.

*** Edit
Sorry, breaks, not brakes...
***


----------



## whip (May 21, 2021)

Hacke said:


> The cylinder is adding force to the drag link whenever the steering wheel is moved, or the wheels are hitting something. The force will increase with the resistance from the wheels. At the end stops, the cylinder is not actuated unless you force the steering wheel against the stop. And why would you do that?
> 
> I suppose the drag link has not been pulled apart, but it has been broken at compression. You could make a drag link that allows the end stop in the cylinder to stop the motion forward. Then you will have problems with the settings in the other direction, and if the drag link has been destroyed earlier, you will have a bent piston rod instead. Apart from that it is unlikely to be accomplished, an operation like that will only avoid the drag link failure at the end stop. If you are driving in deep mud or in the woods with all its obstacles, you will put the same force to the drag link without having the cylinder stop to protect.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hacke I did not think about the pressure relief valve do you know which line is the pressure line. I will try and check that I agree it is best to have the equipment as it is designed to be. I had read that they made different length drag links for different year tractors that is why i was heading in that direction. But i see what you are saying about the pressure thanks for your insight. Whip


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The foremost line (closest to the cylinder tube) on the control valve is the pressure line.
#14 in parts diagram 03A04.

Shop manual:


https://www.tractorforum.com/attachments/shopmanual_ford_2_3_4000_v2-pdf.72426/


----------

